# Aufgabe zu Variablen



## Simon100 (22. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen. Für mich ist Programmieren noch sehr neu und habe noch große schwierigkeiten bei den Aufgaben. ???:L


Die Aufgabe lautet:

Schreiben Sie eine Anwendung in JAVA, welche Ihnen folgende Variablen deklariert, initialisiert und ausgibt.

float einDrittel = 1f / 3f;
double zweiDrittel = 2.0 / 3.0;
System.out.println (einDrittel + einDrittel + einDrittel);
System.out.println (einDrittel + zweiDrittel);


Mein Problem ist ich weiß nicht mit was ich dan noch ergänzen soll ? 

Deklaration heißt doch = ist nur die vergabe eines Namens und eies typs für die vriablen

Initialisierung = ist die zuweisung eines ersten wertes

Lg Simon


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Nov 2011)

Schreib doch bitte in Zukunft Java -Tags hin wie es im dezenten roten Text erwähnt ist, dann sieht es nämlich viel netter aus.



Simon100 hat gesagt.:


> Die Aufgabe lautet:
> 
> Schreiben Sie eine Anwendung in JAVA, welche Ihnen folgende Variablen deklariert, initialisiert und ausgibt.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das weiss sonst auch niemand :bahnhof:

Ergänzen mit gar nichts:

```
float einDrittel;
```
 = Deklaration

```
einDrittel  = 1f / 3f;
```
 = Wertzuweisung / Initialisierung

```
System.out.println xxx
```
 Ausgabe

Nur dass der Code noch keine "Anwendung" ist - da fehlt noch ein Klassendeklaration und ein main ...


----------



## Simon100 (22. Nov 2011)

Fehler Verbessert.


----------



## timbeau (22. Nov 2011)

Siehst du die rote Schrift Simon, wenn du Posts abschickst?


----------



## Simon100 (22. Nov 2011)

Danke timbeau, habe ich leider nicht gelesen sry.


Erstmal vielen dank für deine antwort!

Würde doch dann so Aussehen oder ? 

Aufgabe 1 


[JAVA=1]class Aufgabe2 {
public static void main (String args []) {

float einDrittel = 1f / 3f;
double zweiDrittel = 2.0 / 3.0;

System.out.println (einDrittel + einDrittel + einDrittel);
System.out.println (einDrittel + zweiDrittel);

}
}
[/code]


Aufgabe 2: So danach muss ich noch eine Aufgabe lösen.

Schreiben Sie eine Anwendung in java, die eine reele Zahl über eine Eingabeaufforderung einliest. Die Zahl enspricht dem Durchmesser eines Kreises. Berechnen Sie den Umfang und die Fläche des Kreises und geben die Ergebnisse in einem Dialogfenster aus. Verwenden Sie als Kreiszahl die Konstante PI der Klasse Math.

Habe mir gute beispiele im internet angeguckt und konnte es auch verstehen wie die das gemacht haben aber nun habe ich als tio folgendes stehen.


[JAVA=1]import java.io*;
public static void main(String args[]) throws IOException {

/*
*Hier stehen Variablen
*/

InputStreamReader in = new InputSteramReader (System.in);
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader (in);

System.out.print ("Radius: ");

_______ = Double.parseDouble (br.readLine() );

/*Hier stehen weitere Programmcodes
*/[/code]


Das Problem ich habe noch nie im Unterricht was von InputSteramReade, throws IOException gehört?

Vieleicht kann mir da auch noch jemand helfen damit ich ein beispiel habe und z.b ein viereck etc berechen kann.

lg Simon


So werde heute abend noch mal reingucken. Muss zur uni .


----------



## jgh (22. Nov 2011)

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		double eingabe = 0f;
		InputStreamReader in = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(in);
		try {
			eingabe = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine());
		} catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
			System.out.println(nfe.getMessage());
		}
		double radius = 0.5 * eingabe;
		double flaeche = Math.PI * radius * radius;
		double umfang = 2 * Math.PI * radius;
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Radius: " + radius + "\n"
				+ "Fläche:" + flaeche + "\n" + "Umfang:" + umfang, "Ergebnis",
				JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE, null);
```


----------



## Simon100 (22. Nov 2011)

Danke,

aber da ist wohl ein fehler in Zeile 15.

Zeigt mir ein error an.


Außerdem müssen wir das wohl mit Notepad++ portabel machen dort muss mal wohl die Eingabe unten eintippen ohne JOptionPane.information .... sonder das ins Eingabe feld unten eintippen
 !

Kennst sich damit jemand aus ???

Und wir sollen das Programm genau so anfangen wie das in dem Beispiel ist.


----------



## Camill (22. Nov 2011)

Simon100 hat gesagt.:


> [JAVA=1]import java.io*;
> public static void main(String args[]) throws IOException {
> 
> /*
> ...



War das so vorgegeben oder hast du dir das aus dem Internet so zusammengebastelt?

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du uns sagen könntest was genau du schon alles kennst(wie liest du zb. von Konsole etwas ein?).


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2011)

> Kennst sich damit jemand aus ???


ja klar... stell mal eine konkrete Frage



> Vieleicht kann mir da auch noch jemand helfen


Ist die kleine Schwester von "bitte macht mir meine Hausübung"...


----------



## Simon100 (22. Nov 2011)

Ertsmal danke für die antworten,

Es sind an sich keine Hausaufgaben. Brauche das für Praktikum am Donnerstag wo ich wahrscheinlich auf die selbe art von einem  rechteck etc. die Fläche berechnen muss. Und wenn ich ein Beispiel habe kann ich es besser nachvollziehen. Ich muss eh auf jeden fall mehr zeit in informatik stecken !!

Und zu deiner Frage Camill.

Das ist von unserem Professor vorgegeben aber hatten auf diese art und weise noch nie ein Programm geschrieben. Deshalb bin ich da leicht verwirrt.

meinst du System.out.println(“”);  ??

und natürlich stand bei der Vorgabe auch der class name dabei habe ihn leider nicht mitkopiert.


Kenne paar Grundlagen zb musste ich das Programm im letztes schreiben.


[JAVA=1]import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
class DoubleAddition {
public static void main (String args []) {
String ersteEingabe,
       zweiteEingabe;

	   double zahl1,
	          zahl2,
		      summe;
ersteEingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Geben Sie die erste Zahl ein");
zweiteEingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog ("Geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein");

zahl1 = Double.parseDouble (ersteEingabe);
zahl2 = Double.parseDouble (zweiteEingabe);

summe = zahl1 + zahl2;

JOptionPane.showMessageDialog (null,
"Die Summe ist" + summe,
"Ergebnis", JOptionPane.PLAIN_MESSAGE);
System.exit ( 0 );
   }
}[/code]





Werde mal morgen versuchen das hinzubekommen. Würde aber mich über jeden Tipp freuen.


----------



## Camill (22. Nov 2011)

Dann rate ich dir, dich mal mit der Klasse BufferedReader zu beschäftigen. Wie bereits in dem Code geschrieben kannst du mithilfe von 
	
	
	
	





```
br.readLine()
```
 eine Zeile einer getätigten Eingabe in der Konsole auslesen.


Simon100 hat gesagt.:


> meinst du System.out.println(“”);  ??


Damit kannst du lediglich etwas auf die Konsole ausgeben.


----------



## Simon100 (23. Nov 2011)

So es hat bei mir geklappt =) habe noch hilfe von einem Kollegen bekommen.

Habe für ein Vierkantprisma das Volumen und die Oberfläche berechnet.

Noch mal danke für eute hilfe !

[JAVA=1]import java.io.*;

class Aufgabe7 {

public static void main(String args[]) throws IOException {

double länge_l, breite_b, höhe_h, v, o ; // Variablen

InputStreamReader in = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
	BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(in);

   	System.out.print("länge_l:");
	 länge_l = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine()) ;

	 	System.out.print("breite_b:");
	 breite_b = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine()) ;

	 	System.out.print("höhe_h:");
	 höhe_h = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine()) ;

	 v = länge_l * breite_b * höhe_h ;   // berechnung vom Volumen
	 o = 2 * (länge_l * breite_b + länge_l * höhe_h + breite_b * höhe_h) ;   // berechnung der Oberfläche

	 System.out.println("das Volumen beträgt" + v );
	 System.out.println("die Oberfläche beträgt" + o );

	  System.exit(0) ;	 
	   }
	 }
[/code]

lg Simon


----------



## Simon100 (23. Nov 2011)

Hätte doch noch mal eine frage.

In der Zeile 13 :

 [JAVA=13]länge_l = Double.parseDouble(br.readLine())[/code]


In dieser Zeile konvetiere ich doch den String in die länge_l ??


 und mit dem befehl br.readLine gebe ich ja an das er mich in der Konsole nach dem Wert fragen soll oder ??


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2011)

ja


----------



## ARadauer (23. Nov 2011)

ja


----------



## Simon100 (23. Nov 2011)

gut danke


----------

